# Liés Mac avec son iPhone



## Aponi (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je ne suis vraiment pas sûre que le sujet soit au bon endroit, mais je n'ai pas trouvé plus approprié, navrée. 

Je viens d'acheter récemment un MacBook Pro, mon premier ordinateur apple. J'aimerais liés le Mac avec mon iPhone, de façon à ce que si j'ajoute quelque chose sur mon ordi (dans photos, notes ...) je puisse l'avoir directement sur le téléphone et inversement du téléphone au Mac, et cela sans faire de démarche particulière. Est-ce possible ? 
J'ai fait mes recherche et je vois beaucoup parler de synchronisation, je l'ai faite mais pas mal de choses telles que les notes et les contacts ne se sont pas synchronisés (j'avais pourtant coché les cases concernées). 

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide, et vous souhaite une agréable journée.


----------



## ericse (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Le plus facile est d'utiliser un compte iCloud identique sur tous les appareils, ce qui permet de les synchroniser entre eux.
Pour les photos et documents il faut plus d'espace que ce qui est offert gratuitement, mais en général l'abonnement à 0,99€ suffit.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juillet 2022)

Aponi a dit:


> Je ne suis vraiment pas sûre que le sujet soit au bon endroit, mais je n'ai pas trouvé plus approprié, navrée.


Je confirme, ça n'est pas au bon endroit. Je déplace vers iCloud


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2022)

Si tu as le même compte iCloud sur chacun des appareils, la synchronisation devrait être automatique. 

Attention, par contre, si tu commences à synchroniser les photos, tu peux vite être saturé et devoir passer a une foule payante comme le suggère ericse.


----------

